
Mattress Firm files for bankruptcy - zonotope
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/10/05/wake-up-call-traditional-mattress-chains-mattress-firm-files-bankruptcy/
======
masonic
I wonder how much money they wasted on the rebranding from the Sleep Train
brand to Mattress Firm.

~~~
qbrass
Changing the name from the Sleep Train was a bargain at any cost.

